

Inside Google’s Fascinating Stash of 10,000 Indoor Maps - nsns
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/17-organizations-that-made-their-floorplans-public-on-google-maps/

======
sxtxixtxcxh
it's more than just indoor maps... there's indoor street view:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=cafe+racer+seattle+wa&hl=...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=cafe+racer+seattle+wa&hl=en&sll=47.671465,-122.317262&layer=c&cid=6390701145359639987&panoid=oOIM-
GjOkmZGxy3EKckZNA&cbp=13,11.34,,0,19.31&hq=cafe+racer+seattle+wa&t=h&cbll=47.671453,-122.317357&z=21)

------
Samuel_Michon
It's only available in the Maps app on Android. There's no support for other
mobile platforms or even the Google Maps website.

Until that changes, most companies won't bother to send their floor maps to
Google.

------
mc32
I'd love to see their detailed maps of Casinos worldwide --what mazes.

------
samstave
This space will get interesting, but its going to take a while. The issue is
that indoor maps are non-actionable. Further, there is a lot of infrastructure
and coordination required to get indoor location.

There are a lost of people working on this (I am one - we have a patent for
determining indoor location on the client side, meaning from the mobile
device, rather than server side) - but there are a lot of other layers needed
to make this a service that has more than one dimension.

First you need the map, with the ability to display the map on your device.
Obviously this has been solved.

Then you need to locate yourself on the map. There are a range of ways to do
this and some really interesting solutions. Such as the magnetic anomaly
fingerprinting, WIFI triangulation ala Cisco MSE and RSSI triangulation on the
client with a corelation to the X/Y given you know the location of the WAPs.

The above solves "show me where I am on the indoor map" - but this is a very
one dimensional utility. If this is the solution, then there is no way in hell
you can monetize this well. Its a feature, not a product.

So you need to be able to take action based on that location. This is where
the problem gets harder as you need to start integrating with 3rd party
services to be able to take actions based on proximity...

This is the secret sauce. So i wont reveal who the traitor is, or when we'll
attack. But when we do, he'll know! He'll know that it IS I BARON VLADIMIR
HARKONNEN WHO ENCOMPASSES HIS DOOM!

er... sorry - but I am very excited about what we have coming out soon!

------
barista
hmmmm. Bing added this feature way before Google did and not even a single
mention in the article... [http://siliconfilter.com/bing-maps-for-mobile-goes-
indoors-w...](http://siliconfilter.com/bing-maps-for-mobile-goes-indoors-with-
mall-and-airport-maps/)

